# Amplificador para conectar las bocinas de una home theatre a un blue ray



## Megarojas (May 20, 2009)

Hola a todos, mi prolema es que tengo un blueray marca memorex que tiene unas salidas rca para las 6 bocinas de un home theatre, es decir, delanteras, traseras, central y subwoffer pero necesito un amplificador para poder conectarle las bocinas de otro home theatre marca samsung, el problema es que este home theatre solo tiene entradas de audio L y R por lo que quiero aprovechar las bocinas y conectarselas al blueray.

Espero me pudieran ayudar de como diseñar un amplificador para estas bocinas.

Saludos

Rojas!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2009)

Puedes hacer amplificador independientes para cada satelite y una amplificador mas grande para el subwoofer. Los amplificador para satelites, con unos 30W bastan, La bocina central, con unos 40 basta,y el canal de woofer, unos 300W rms le vendrian bien.

Hay que aclarar que si no sabes mucho de electronica, se te va a ser muy dificl armar todo bien hecho.

Queda en ti hacerlos o ahorrar para un buen amplificador con certificacion Dolby Pro Logic. Con salidas en 5.1, 6.1, 7.1, 7.2, 8.1, 8.2. ufffff, demasiado audio.

Estamos para ayudarte si elijes hacer la dificil.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## Megarojas (May 20, 2009)

Muchas gracias por la recomendación, se algo de elctónica y me gustaría seguir intentando para hacer la forma difícil que comentas por lo que me gustaría saber si los amplificador se pueden hacer con amplificador operacionales, transistores o alguna otra opción. si saben de algún diagrama lo agradecería bastante.

Saludos y gracias nuevamente


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2009)

Mira, mas facil no se puede.

Segun tu configuracion, es 6.1. 

Altavoz central. Desde 40W.
Altavoz Central Trasero, 40W
Satelites X4... Unos 30W
Woofer, de 200W para arriba.

Mis opciones son:

Centrales LM3886TF 60W@4Ohm
38W@8Ohm

Satelites  LM4765
30W@8Ohm

Woofer... Ese queda a tu disposicion, ya que desconozco que tanta sala quieres sonorizar. las propuestas son meramrnte espectativas, hay montones de otros IC´s del mismo rango de potencia. Si no gustas de IC´s por su distorcion*, prueba con etapas transistorizadas de las que se encuentran el en foro.

*La distorcion de los integrados es evidente cuando se les sobrecarga y no se les suministra unos cuantos voltios de mas a la alimentacion recomendada por el Datasheet. Eso si, deberán estar disipados mas de lo normal. El alcanze de potencia es sorprendente. COmprobado Por mi.


Saludos.


----------

